# New York City population shrinks for 2nd year in a row..



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

New York is shrinking baby!!

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/po...0190418-u2kghjrorvddjpenjdt4xi2pwe-story.html


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

This thread was deleted after I posted it a few days ago; probably by some super-sensitive New York centric type..

New York City has recorded a population loss for the 2nd straight year.. Current estimates put the city at just under 8.4 million... New Yorks shrinking baby!

Here's the link: https://www.nydailynews.com/news/po...0190418-u2kghjrorvddjpenjdt4xi2pwe-story.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Or maybe you didn't take two seconds to browse the first page of this section? (threads merged)

NYC is becoming increasingly expensive and increasingly hostile to capitalism. No surprise that the population has dropped a bit as a result.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

According to that NY Daily News article the number of immigrants to New York each year between 2010-2017 went down to ~54,000. Are they heading to other US cities or is this a reflection of fewer people emigrating to the US?


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Without immigrants, all of the West would have population decline. This is not just a NY phenomenon.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

star.scream said:


> Without immigrants, all of the West would have population decline. This is not just a NY phenomenon.


Toronto is growing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Toronto

IMO It's just a political issue. Trump is implementing a xenophobic policy against immigrants, Trudeau isn't.


----------



## yoggy52 (Feb 16, 2015)

With increasing population there are always bigger problems, i dont know why city population has always to grow... Lets be honest, that NYC is already overcrowded.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

> NYC is becoming increasingly expensive and increasingly hostile to capitalism.


Yeah, that surely must be the reason. It can't be that laissez-faire capaitalism has made living in large parts of NYC totally unaffordable even for middle and upper middle class without inherited property there.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Slartibartfas said:


> Yeah, that surely must be the reason. It can't be that laissez-faire capaitalism has made living in large parts of NYC totally unaffordable even for middle and upper middle class without inherited property there.


laissez-faire? Hah! That's a poorly informed claim. :lol:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

star.scream said:


> Without immigrants, all of the West would have population decline. This is not just a NY phenomenon.


NO.

The west (and not only, think of Japan) is having a population decline for two reasons:

1) People are brainwashed and/or forced into putting work above family.
2) Housing and child care costs are crazy high and that reinforces point 1.


We need to solve these two issues, immigrants will not solve anything other than literally replacing people and then they will stop having children as well.
Do you want people to be replaced?


NYC like most global cities is having crazy high costs of housing and the local government isn't doing much about it.

We live in a time where cities can become densier and better, rejecting the suburbanism that is bad for the environment but this is made impossible because most young people cannot afford housing.

Why is this happening everywhere? 
Is it realistic to think that NO Mayor EVER thought about fixing this?
Think about it.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

FabriFlorence said:


> Toronto is growing.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Toronto
> 
> IMO It's just a political issue. Trump is implementing a xenophobic policy against immigrants, Trudeau isn't.


Trump has implemented no xenophobic policy.
Show evidence.


Toronto has a much lower cost of living than NYC and in it's less than 1/3 big.
Wait for the costs to go higher and you will se the same issues.


----------

